# Soap boxes



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have thought about packaging my soaps in these boxes, how well do they work, what kind of label do you use, it seems soap boxes would be so much easier to package in than skrink wrap, any suggestions would be great. Also how do you all get a consistent size bar when using the MM and cutting all my bars are different sizes, some are crooked or wedged, it makes me soooo mad. 

Thanks for the help,
Autumn :help


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the look of the soap boxes but I don't use them. I haven't found a box that is big enough to fit my bars and they are way too costly to use on a large scale.

Consistant size bars using the MM is easy. I use a miter box and put a mark exactly where my bar needs to go so that I cut 7 bars that are the same size. My husband recently modified the miter box by putting a piece of plastic in the box so all I have to do it push the log of soap up against the plastic peice and cut. Simple!

Sara


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought of the soap boxes also. To costly for me. I don't even shrink wrap.. but I am sure it will come to that eventually. 
I have a soap log mold.. and I cut mine with a miter box also. 
Hadn't thought of a plastic thingy in mine Sara.. but what a great idea. I use a block from the kids tinker toys to keep the brick in place while I whack away.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I did finally check soap box prices, can you say "OUCH", too much for me too. Hey Rett are you coming to Dothan on MONDAY, go figure on that one. Thanks Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are templets on soapdishforum.com which you print out on cardstock for the size of your soap. I used to do a lard soap had this really cute pig on the box, Ain't your mama's lye soap...and also my marijuana, Please Don't Smoke the Soap, both had handmade boxes. But buying them, nope it would eat your profits unless you purchase them from the maker, and not a reseller. Which means mega bulk that you can resale  Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Naaa Autumn.. not making it to Dothan this year. Sure wanted to go.. Worked for me that it was on a Monday... lol I'm ready to dry my girls and they are ready also. Cut my herd in half this spring.. so didn't have much to make a dent anyway. Good Luck to ya if your going!!!
I do plan on making it to both the GA shows this next year.. (love both those shows) and already planning on Nationals.


----------

